# Is this mouth rot?PLEASE HELP!!!!!!¡



## yillt (Jun 20, 2014)

Is this mouth rot.. I don't know if you can see in the picture.





. He had just been eating but he has some of the symptoms. Well he did. He was yawning a lot. I don't think it was yawning though. He was rubbing one side of his face against his legs and he was blowing bubbles out of his nose. I haven't seen this happen for a couple of days but maybe he is doing it I have just been missing it. It started after he ate that deadly nightshade berry I told you about. The vet said he was fine but they didn't even specialise in tortoises. It was really annoying. I kept telling them he was ill. Maybe I am wrong. He is still eating and he seems ok. But he has been staying in one corner recently but that was early this morning and yesterday so he could have just been sleeping. Please help. I thought that this berry would cause problems and it has. We don't have a plant in our garden but I don't know where they are coming from. I will describe it for you. His tongue IS pink but it seems to have a yellowish hue to it. He has little green bits in it. I think this is from him eating though. Whenever he is in the bath he sticks his head under and blows bubbles. He didn't do this before the berry.


----------



## yillt (Jun 20, 2014)

yillt said:


> Is this mouth rot.. I don't know if you can see in the picture.
> View attachment 84356
> View attachment 84357
> View attachment 84358
> ...


Oh also. There are some bubbles in his mouth in the photo. I have seen these before. They never come out. Are they just from me opening it when in expected.


----------



## yillt (Jun 20, 2014)

Please help quickly. Tomorrow is the on,y day I can go with him to the vets. On school days by the time I get home the vet is closed. I am so worried.


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 20, 2014)

If you are worried a vet visit couldn't hurt. I'm not familiar with mouth rot. Hopefully someone more experienced chimes in


----------



## yillt (Jun 20, 2014)

KevinGG said:


> If you are worried a vet visit couldn't hurt. I'm not familiar with mouth rot. Hopefully someone more experienced chimes in


I was thinking of the vets. But you guys are way more experienced than those vets so I thought I would check with you first.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't see anything that looks like mouth rot. It's usually white and kind of cheesey looking. The nightshade, while it can be poisonous, wouldn't cause mouth rot. It's usually a fungal infection. There are some poisonous plants that can cause mouth burns, but I don't believe nightshade is one of them. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is a picture of mouth rot if this helps.


----------



## yillt (Jun 20, 2014)

He looks nothing like that. Phew.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 21, 2014)

it sounds like your worrying again lol he's looking good to me but i don't have experience with margies just russian's and redfoots


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 21, 2014)

I think the last picture is herpes, I saw it online.

I am almost positive. Tortoises can carry the herpes virus.

As for the topic starter, I would take it to a vet, just to be sure, we can all speculate but you'll find your answer there.


Take care,


Joey


----------



## turtlelou (Jun 21, 2014)

Shakudo said:


> I think the last picture is herpes, I saw it online.
> 
> I am almost positive. Tortoises can carry the herpes virus.
> 
> ...


wow! Can turtles carry herpes too...or just torts?


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 21, 2014)

turtlelou said:


> wow! Can turtles carry herpes too...or just torts?



Both. Plenty of info online if you are interested. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tortoise Forum.


----------

